# Steve Vai String Theory



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Saw the show last night at the University of Buffalo and whatta show it was! 4 hours total with opening act and set change. Steve has a new band and they are very much up to the task of keeping up with Steve. This year he added 2 violinists that were amazing to say the least. Steve played for just shy of 3 hours.
The opening act was a kid named Zack Weisinger. He was really a treat to see. 6'-2" tall and lanky, with a kind of geeky stage presence that was really funny. He had a great personality and sense of humor and his guitar playing was original and entertaining. I would say that Frank Zappa and Danny Gatton had a kid and he is Zack!

Go see them if you get a chance!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow! I need to see anybody who can keep up with Steve and his flying fingers.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I wouldn't go so far as to see he could "keep up", but after seeing him I know what Steve saw in him especially after so many years with Frank, and that's a kid with a unique gift.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There was a small movie in the 80s called Crossroads with some fun blues and guitar. Steve Vai plays the Devil's guitarist for the battle for souls in the climax. 

I also really like Joe Satriani's guitar work. He was Vai's teacher in the 70s.

Phil


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I remember Crossroads well; play the tape all the time. 

It actually is a story about the search for one of Robert Johnson's "missing" songs, and selling one's soul to the devil (which Johnson supposedly did).

Pretty good flick. Getting to be time to rent it again.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The guitar piece that Steve plays is Paganinis Caprice #5 (Ralph Macchios part was played by Ry Cooder)
Anyway the 2 violinists in Steve Band played the Caprice and it was amazing!

And looky here some of it is!

http://http://youtube.com/watch?v=KTvgktAjfKo


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Crossroads is one of Les's favorite movies. I have seen it many times. The violinists are amazing!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Vai was just in Chicago a couple weeks ago and I am so bummed I missed the show.


----------

